

Ask YC: What is your favorite Version control SW? - VinzO

I am working with Windows, so I used Visual Source Safe which I found quiet simple and easy to use but it is not free. I tried Rapid SVN but I find it not mature enough. Now I am using TortoiseSVN but I am not really satisfied. What do you guys use?
======
utnick
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=82052>

